# ? for avacado growers



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Just received my Cold Hardy avocado tree from Fast Growing Trees along with a Kiwi kit (1 male/1 female**. All arrived in great condition.
Tree was taller than I'd hoped for. Order form said 2-3' mine is closer to 3.5" above ground. I have it in a pot for now as I'm preparing for another freeze before this winter is over. My question is about pruning. I will usually prune a tree pretty good (all branches) when I plant it. This tree has small branches(?) with 1 leaf on each branch. They don't really look like branches, just leaves growing from trunk, for most of the trunk height. 

I want to keep this tree to a manageable height. Spec sheet said it would grow to 20 feet but I want to make sure it does not grow much higher than that. I have seem some very large Avocado trees! Should I cut the central leader (trunk ) from it now to encourage branching?
I should add here that I have tried to grow Avocado from seed many times before without success. Hopin a store bought tree will fare better!


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Good news maybe. @ the top of the trunk there appears to be a flower cluster starting to form. A fair amount of new growth for it being out of the box for only 3 days.


No advice on trimming yet? 

No one around here growing avocados?


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll chime in...

I would'nt prune it yet. A good wide "bush" like avacado will be easier to keep small since your heading cuts will take out branches at the bottom when you prune. Also better for cold protection since the outside branches will protect the trunk better.

To encourage specific buds to grow into limbs I take a sharp knife and make a small horizontal cut (not deep, just enough to get through the cambium) just above the bud. Those growth hormones will be stopped there and force the bud. The cut will heal very fast.

Another cool trick is to stick a wooden clothespin on the trunk over the new growing branch, pushing it outwards. It will force a good wide branch angle versus a weak narrow crotch.

Apparently young 'cados are sensitive to sunscald on their green branches and trunk when young. Ive heard to paint with diluted latex paint or make a screen to protect from the NW.

I hear they are intolerant of wet feet too so choose a dry spot or build a wide mound.

A certain member continually posts recommendations to plant trees with their root flares exposed. This is questionable advice as it only applies to certain situations. Planting your trees at a normal level in well-draining soil seems more accurate but there are times to bury trees deep

Funny enough, if you look at the Urban Harvest care sheet for 'cados they recommend you bury the graft union (often several inches above the roots) underground. So in case of the entire above ground portion freezing, you get variety wood growing back instead of rootstock.

This works with citrus too. Ol' Panzarella even told me to just bury the trifoliate rootstocks as deep as I wanted, they will put out more roots from the buried stem.

Good luck with the cados. I have a fantastic in the ground from last year. I plan to plant another 2 or so and multigraft them.


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

This is a good source of information for growing avocadoes and other fruit trees. I have some Lila avocadoes planted last year. I had to replant after the 16 degree freeze. I dilute white latex paint 1/2 with water and paint the trunk. Only need this for one or two years until you see a dark bark.

https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/fruit-nut/


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I planted a Fantastic I got on sale last fall. While we have not had long periods of freeze we have had a couple of nights in the low 30's and high 20's. So far the tree does not seem to have cared about the cold nights. I have not had new growth but the original growth is doing OK. 


I can attest to the wet feet. I have been having a little bit of yellowing leaves on it. We have had a lot of rain and my ground is sopping wet and can absorb no more. I think all the wetness is the cause of my yellowing leaves.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

might do some research on urbanharvest.org.

www.toptropicals.com is where I bought mine. The local fruit tree sales were sold out the year I was looking for one. I pinched off blooms for the first three years to encourage growth of the tree vs. fruit production.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

My .02... not worth much..LOL


Leave it in a large pot until the point that is forms real bark! Then it will be hardy. If you plant it before the bark forms then if we are having a freeze wrap the base with Christmas lights and cover with a sheets.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info folks. I have heard about the wet feet syndrome and is another reason I thought about delaying putting it in the ground. Now wakeupluis throws another monkey wrench into the equation. Gonna be like that mango I've been nursing for tha past couple years. Again, Thanks! Good to hear from folks growin them in Texas.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Just a tip on a good nursery. Josephs nursery in Manvel/Pearland area. Can't remember the county Rd but you can catch it in Manvel or Pearland. It is between 288 & 35. I usually catch it from Manvel, in the middle of town and go north. They have just about any tropical you can think of. That is where I buy a lot of my trees. Supposedly they only stock tropicals that will do good in the SE TX area. Did not get my 'Cado from them as I was doing some research and ran across Fast Growing Trees and their research/advice seemed resonable so I bought from them. That said though, I could have bought a bigger tree from Josephs for the same $ but FGT just seemed right @ the time. Plus I was wanting Kiwi and they had them also, in a male / female package.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Iirc avocados don't need to have blooms pinched off first couple yrs.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Iirc?


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

If I remember correctly 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

10-4


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

https://www.dirtdoctor.com/garden/Avocado_vq845.htm

From a pro.....


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> https://www.dirtdoctor.com/garden/Avocado_vq845.htm
> 
> From a pro.....


Hmmmm.....So there are no varieties that will grown and produce here? Or is he speaking of a specific variety?

Ole boy looks to be out of Dallas. Is he writing about trying to grow them in Dallas? I would agree they won't grow up there for sure.

There are a number of varieties that claim to handle low temps, into the 20's for some. You can even get them at various local Master Gardener Fruit tree sales.

Is that just advertising hype?

I got a Fantastic last fall that is "supposed" to handle low temps and still produce. It was only $10 bucks on sale so if don't do well no big deal. I am doing more for the novelty of it anyway. If produces that will just be a bonus.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a Joey myself. Granted it's Ben a warm winter but I've left my Joey out all winter. Houston area

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

